# Jasper County big find!



## bsimms (Apr 28, 2013)

Found all of these under one tree tonight, 66 total!


----------



## morelmandc (May 4, 2013)

Good Job! Are there any public areas we can hunt morels at?
When did you find this group,
thanks,
Dave


----------



## bsimms (Apr 28, 2013)

I found them Friday night. Not sure about public lands, I've been wanting to go down to Jasper Pulaski and look though sometime.


----------



## morelmandc (May 4, 2013)

10-4, thanks for sharing the info! Good luck hunting!


----------



## kankakee marshes (Apr 25, 2013)

found about 12 nice yellows in a 20 ft. circle this morning in an old kankakee bayou, jasper county


----------

